# Lo stadio Calderon diventa...una strada. Video.



## Tifo'o (13 Novembre 2019)

Che fine ha fatto lo storico Stadio dell'Atletico Madrid Vicente Calderon? Ebbene come sappiamo è stato demolito da poco, e già si intravedono le nuove "costruzioni" al suo posto tra le quali le strade.

Video qua in basso


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Novembre 2019)




----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Novembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che fine ha fatto lo storico Stadio dell'Atletico Madrid Vicente Calderon? Ebbene come sappiamo è stato demolito da poco, e già si intravedono le nuove "costruzioni" al suo posto tra le quali le strade.
> 
> Video qua in basso



E qua si piange per San Siro. 

Abbiamo una classe dirigente capeggiata da boomer


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Novembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che fine ha fatto lo storico Stadio dell'Atletico Madrid Vicente Calderon? Ebbene come sappiamo è stato demolito da poco, e già si intravedono le nuove "costruzioni" al suo posto tra le quali le strade.
> 
> Video qua in basso



Eh, ma li mica c’era un muro del 1926!


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Novembre 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> E qua si piange per San Siro.
> 
> Abbiamo una classe dirigente capeggiata da boomer



Forse volevi dire che abbiamo una classe dirigente capeggiata dagli ovini che vivono a 2 ore da Milano,ma veramente si pensa che tutto questo ostracismo verso il nuovo stadio sia dovuto al fatto che si ama San Siro?Solo io ci vedo la longa manus di chi ha interesse che Inter e Milan non crescano più di tanto,e chi ce l'ha tale interesse se non la fogna torinese?


----------



## sette (14 Novembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


>



eh ma la musica del video è nostalgica


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Novembre 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Forse volevi dire che abbiamo una classe dirigente capeggiata dagli ovini che vivono a 2 ore da Milano,ma veramente si pensa che tutto questo ostracismo verso il nuovo stadio sia dovuto al fatto che si ama San Siro?Solo io ci vedo la longa manus di chi ha interesse che Inter e Milan non crescano più di tanto,e chi ce l'ha tale interesse se non la fogna torinese?



Non credo gli ovini comandino nel comune di Milano, o Roma o Napoli..semplicemente è lo stato penoso in cui viviamo che non vuole mai ammodernarsi, perché è un paese di vecchi per i vecchi..

La juve invece a Torino ha goduto di favori, del resto in quella città SI che gli ovini quando chiedono in realtà ordinano


----------

